# July 06, 3 weeks in France & the Tour



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Hope you enjoy it. You'll see that we did.

*FRANCE & THE TOUR - LIKE A PILGRIMAGE*


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Wicked stuff. Certainly some pics worth entereing in the photo comp. I have made your link a favourite so I can bathe in the beauty of France at my leasure. Many thanks indeed for the insight.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wow, thanks smilo, thats an incredible bit of work there, took me about 15 mins just with a quick scan through, some great places I recognise, some I don't.

Wish I had a talent like yours and why can't I take photo's like that?

Its gonna take months to get through the rest of your site but i'm looking forward to it.

Thank you.

pete.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanx, folks. 

The competition? Tried last night but got confused. People think that just because I'm a webweaver I know what I'm doing. They're wrong, but anyway, my pages weren't meant to be an insight, more an incite-ment!

And the images? Well, I dunno.......... Go somewhere damn smart with a Canon EOS 350D and loads of memory and take absolutely sh*tloads of photographs, that's my only recipe. :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Great pics thanks and the "heated discussion" scenario sounds familiar! 

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Some smashing pictures .. great site, well done.. thanks for sharing.. :wink:


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Great pics thanks and the "heated discussion" scenario sounds familiar!
> 
> Dave


Lol, (hysterical). Is it a bloke-thing, d'you think? Surely almost the whole essence (gazole?) of motorhoming / campervanning is spontaneity, freedom, flexibility.........


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's just that they open mouths before thinking, whereas we consider whether there is anything worth communicating first. So when we're quiet it's because "we're holding something back".

Put it down to female paranoia. They just can't understand that "Yes", or "No", are perfectly acceptable answers sometimes.

Dave


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> It's just that they open mouths before thinking, whereas we consider whether there is anything worth communicating first. So when we're quiet it's because "we're holding something back".
> 
> Put it down to female paranoia. They just can't understand that "Yes", or "No", are perfectly acceptable answers sometimes.
> 
> Dave


Does your other half read the forums? Boy, are you gonna be in trouble, dude!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

fab, just off to pack up my van so will save it to read later but many thaks for sharing it I will look forward to reading it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oh, it's an equitable arrangement; we tease each other mercilessly


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I managed to look at the other stuff this morning anc complete the French offering. Those pics are literally begging me to visit those places.


----------

